# is it safe to take ritalin and adderal or an amphetmeine in the same day?



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

just curious if its safe, or life thretening?

please answer asap because i gotta pull an allnighter then the next day im having a biggggg day in the city and i need something to stay up


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

im taking dexedrine now, and wondering if its safe to take ritalin later tomorrow , yes all prescribed.


or should i just stick to dexedrine re dose because its two different meds?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes ritalin and amphetamine are actually synergetic, not really synergetic but additive in combination, many anecdotes including mine confirm this.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes ritalin and amphetamine are actually synergetic, not really synergetic but additive in combination, many anecdotes including mine confirm this.


synergetic is a good thing right?
do you think it would be okay to do this combo? well its not really a combo im just using it later in the day to stay up/feel good , big event in the city and yeah


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah its definatly ok, i often combined ritalin with amphetamine.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

If i was you i would stick to just ritalin. It's so much softer and safer on you.
I personally don't do amphetamine because it feels unhealthy. It keeps you up for so long, and it is much more intense.

I take 3-5mg if it need a confidence/calmness boost, and maximum 10-15mg if i need a motivational/energy boost.

I use ritalin maybe one or two days per week, low dose.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Wouldn't the MPH block the outflow and reduce the effect of the amphetamine? Or have I completely misunderstood the mechanism?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Wouldn't the MPH block the outflow and reduce the effect of the amphetamine? Or have I completely misunderstood the mechanism?


Theoretically that should be the case but everyone trying the combo reports synergism.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i already took dex and later today when i dose im just gonna stick with the dex to be on the safe side, its been a long time since ive had ritalin and the dose with that i dont even know what would work well for me


gonna be a fun day though.


question for people with lots of knowledge:

why do i have less anxiety if i take another dose of dexedrine, usually on my first dose im anxious when im in social situations but on the second or third im usually pretty confident 

something to do with dopamine or something maybe?
wow im going to sleep like a baby tonight.


6am now, time for breakfast and go for a walk.

8am, gonna drive to friends place (dont worry i'll be fine driving ive had lots of all nighters and im alert) 

9am - train to city

2pm - CRASSSSSSSSSSH

3pm - re dosey dose

8pm - sleep like a baby


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Possible glutamate build up, amp's half life is 11 hours but it lasts 5 hours due to dopamine downregulation, another dose brings dopamine agonism to the same level while the glutamate levels would be cumulative.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

A good way to test this hypothesis is trying some nicotine with your first amphetamine dose.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> A good way to test this hypothesis is trying some nicotine with your first amphetamine dose.


what would that do?
please explain in normal people language haha, i dont know much about it.

i noticed having a ciggarete made me feel the 'speedy' effect more for 10-20 minutes.

also do you mean nicotine in gum form or the patch?



crayzyMed said:


> Possible glutamate build up, amp's half life is 11 hours but it lasts 5 hours due to dopamine downregulation, another dose brings dopamine agonism to the same level while the glutamate levels would be cumulative.


interesting. anything i can take/do so this happens on the first dose not if i do it again?

thanks


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicotine induces glutamate release, so if on the second amp dose cumulative glutamate release played a role then adding glutamate release with nicotine to the first dose make it as anxiolytic.

Its just a hypothesis but worth a try.

Gum, or patch or whatever, id say patch is best as gum only work an hour.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

super said:


> question for people with lots of knowledge:
> 
> why do i have less anxiety if i take another dose of dexedrine, usually on my first dose im anxious when im in social situations but on the second or third im usually pretty confident
> 
> something to do with dopamine or something maybe?





crayzyMed said:


> Possible glutamate build up, amp's half life is 11 hours but it lasts 5 hours due to dopamine downregulation, another dose brings dopamine agonism to the same level while the glutamate levels would be cumulative.


I'm curious about the above as well. So you're saying that while a second daily dose won't bring dopamine higher than the first dose, glutamate levels accumulate over the day?

BTW, what's the connection between glutamate and anxiety, do higher glutamate levels help prevent or limit anxiety?

Also, is it proven that glutate builds up when using amphetamines? is it your theory or have there been studies?

Thanks!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

im going out in about two hours, i feel the dex starting to wear off and i was wondering when do you think the best time would be to take it?

its 6am now.

8-9 am i'll be leaving on the train to the city

11 i'l be at the city, should i just take it at around 10:30? 
im only really saying this because im worried about taking too many doses of this stuff in one day.

should i just take two more doses throughout the day? im not very knowledgeable on this stuff.

or should i just take another dose later today to give my system a break?
or.......just take ritalin.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Xande said:


> I'm curious about the above as well. So you're saying that while a second daily dose won't bring dopamine higher than the first dose, glutamate levels accumulate over the day?
> 
> BTW, what's the connection between glutamate and anxiety, do higher glutamate levels help prevent or limit anxiety?
> 
> ...


The second dose will bring dopamine levels higher just like the glutamate levels, however there is a mechanism at play called receptor internalisation, basicly with dopamine receptors deactivate fast, so after 5 hours you cant feel amphetamine anymore while dopamine levels are still elevated for a half life of not 5 but 11 hours, due to this deactivation of dopamine receptors you need more dopamine to achieve the same level of receptor activation, hence why the effects remain the same but dopamine levels are higher just like glutamate levels.

Glutamate receptors dont downregulate as fast so cumulative glutamate levels can cause increased effects wich isnt the case with dopamine as alot of dopamine receptors got deactivated.

Avoidant personality disorder (those with sa that respond to amphetamine mostly but not really get full relief from benzodiazepine's) and ADHD have many relevances with shizophrenia, and shizophrenia is basicly a disorder with glutamate dysregulation at its care, sa and adhd can be seen as mini shizo's with only negative symptons that respond to the cure for also negative symptons in shizophrenia, amphetamine.

Anyway its glutamate being a big player in those disorders that would be able to explain your response after subsequent dosing.

But its not sure my hypothesis is acurate, a trial with nicotine can bring some answers.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Also, is it proven that glutate builds up when using amphetamines? is it your theory or have there been studies?


Amphetamine has a half life of 11 hours, amphetamine releases both glutamate and dopamine, however it works for 5 hours because of rapid dopamine downregulation.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> should i just take it at around 10:30?


Yes then there's some time your dopamine receptors upregulate a bit again and youd avoid doses getting less effective over time.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes then there's some time your dopamine receptors upregulate a bit again and youd avoid doses getting less effective over time.


thanks man


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I did this not too long ago, and just a warning that you can burst blood vessels from the vessels being cold and constricted, you can do the combo it won't kill ya i was doing 60mg vyvanse and 20mg ritlin, i damaged 3 of my veins that day, dont think ill try it again


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

GotAnxiety said:


> I did this not too long ago, and just a warning that you can burst blood vessels from the vessels being cold and constricted, you can do the combo it won't kill ya i was doing 60mg vyvanse and 20mg ritlin, i damaged 3 of my veins that day, dont think ill try it again


Forgot to add, doses of both should be halved then, or increased cardiovascular effects can occur.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Forgot to add, doses of both should be halved then, or increased cardiovascular effects can occur.


wait what happens if blood vessels explode....imscared now haha

the dex has worn off 100% and im not taking anything for a awhile, am i still in the clear if i stick to dex?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Im not even sure what he means bursted blood vessels, perhaps varicose veins or something.

Your good


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Forgot to add, doses of both should be halved then, or increased cardiovascular effects can occur.


Yeah, i definitely did too much i wouldn't recommended that dosage of those 2 medication together both medication's are virtually the same it would be practically like taking a double dose of the same medication's maybe a small dose of each would be a better chose, and as in bursting veins i mean where a vein bulges out or kinda like a tear, but if that happens in a artery it might not be so good,


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Amphetamine has a half life of 11 hours, amphetamine releases both glutamate and dopamine, however it works for 5 hours because of rapid dopamine downregulation.


Thanks for the replies


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

today was alright, i barely felt the dose i took later that day which didnt hit me like a dose at that amount usually would be it was still good


was a successful day anxiety wise, i was tired an hour ago and now im pretty awake, lol what would be the best thing to take for sleep? benzo or something like ambien (z type drug)


----------

